# Uncle Ben's Sweet & Sour sauce... 47.25LE



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Why, oh why do we do it????
I didn't even realise I missed this stuff until I saw it sitting on the shelf with it's heavy price tag.

Think I'll be bringing a suitcase of this back with my next time


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Why, oh why do we do it????
> I didn't even realise I missed this stuff until I saw it sitting on the shelf with it's heavy price tag.
> 
> Think I'll be bringing a suitcase of this back with my next time



I bought a can of John West red salmon 47 le 
can of crab meat 47le
Robinsons raspberry jam... no price until I got to the checkout and I haven't checked 
Tiptree ginger and rhubarb jam a scottish favourite 20le

Yes Sam I look at things and think ohhh I really miss that... lol and I probably didn't even eat it much in the U.K.

Maiden


----------

